# Breeder Referral in NJ area



## alimaciel (Oct 27, 2007)

:smheat: 
Hi guys. I am new to this website, and would like a little help! Actually, I'd like a big help.... I NEED a female maltese puppy, but all I can find is either puppy mills in PA, or a breeder in NJ who charges $ 2.500 for a pup! I just wanted a companion, a pet to love... I can only afford a dog up to $ 700-800... Can anyone help???


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi & Welcome!

I think you need to move to Australia to get a pup in that price range  Lucky for us, the demand isn't as high as it is for you guys


----------



## alimaciel (Oct 27, 2007)

> Hi & Welcome!
> 
> I think you need to move to Australia to get a pup in that price range  Lucky for us, the demand isn't as high as it is for you guys [/B]


 :shocked: 

My husband and I have spent all our savings in fertility treatments (which have been unsuccesful), and my depression treatment as well.... I really just need someone to love...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

A top tier breeder, Rhapsody Maltese, has info on her site about retired females being available soon. Most breeders only charge the cost of spaying and teeth cleaning for retirees. One of our members has the most precious female from a top breeder, Divine. Her Hannah is beyond adorable:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=19965

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=27235

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/puppies.html

http://divinemaltese.com/malteseretirees.html

If your heart is set on a puppy, I think it will be very hard, if not impossible, to get a well-bred Maltese female for under $1,000. Have you thought about a male? They can be very, very affectionate and loving ... I know that mine is. I hate to say it but he idolizes me!!  And he loves to snuggle and cuddle. So, do think about a male.

I'm sorry to hear about your fertility situation. A Malt will very likely help your depression. When I got my first Malt, Rosebud (R.I.P.) in Jan. 1990, I was very depressed. It lifted almost immediately when she came to live with me. Having a Malt in your life is very, very special and such a tremendous joy. If you get one from a reputable breeder you can be assured of that lovely and loving Maltese personality. 

Josymir is a good breeder in Pennsylvania and several of our members have adorable pups from them.

http://www.josymirmaltese.com/index2.htm


----------



## alimaciel (Oct 27, 2007)

> A top tier breeder, Rhapsody Maltese, has info on her site about retired females being available soon. Most breeders only charge the cost of spaying and teeth cleaning for retirees. One of our members has the most precious female from a top breeder, Divine. Her Hannah is beyond adorable:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=19965
> 
> ...



Thank you for all the info!!!! You know, I really wanted a female... I have everything in pink (from sweaters to her bed, leashes, even the poop clean up baggies), and it would be hard exchange or try to return everything... I am going to look into getting an older dog though. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

if your going to get a quality maltese [puppy] from a reputable breeder, females usually start our around 2000 and often go up to 3500. males usually start around 1500 and up. 

but as sher mentioned, you can get a wonderful retiree for the cost of spaying and teeth cleaning (and shipping if you chose to ship). 

good luck in your search!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your situation. Don't get desperate and take your time to look and not settle on what might be a good deal. Your little girl will be there. 
Tina 
By the way......WELCOME TO SM :smilie_daumenpos: 
Another by the way.........did you see this on SM?
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=27748&hl=


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

What about looking into a rescue? There are lots of beautiful Maltese little girls in need of new homes... I know a couple of members on here know about Malt rescues.. You could also look at the Rescue part of the forum... I also have to agree with Kallie/Catcher's Mom.. i too was going through a really hard time before Luci came into my life....since then I've learned so much from her and about myself... She was the best medicine ever!! :wub: :wub: Good luck in your search for the perfect little Malt baby, and with everything else going on in your life.. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, I'm from NJ too. I'm pretty sure you won't find a female puppy from a reputable breeder in that price range, at least not in this state. I got Abbey from a small breeder in Egg Harbor City (south jersey) and she gets $1500 for her females.

I'm thinking the best route to go is either for a rescue or a breeder's dog being retired. Good luck, please keep us posted. I really hope you find just the girl you're looking for!


----------



## alimaciel (Oct 27, 2007)

> Hi, I'm from NJ too. I'm pretty sure you won't find a female puppy from a reputable breeder in that price range, at least not in this state. I got Abbey from a small breeder in Egg Harbor City (south jersey) and she gets $1500 for her females.
> 
> I'm thinking the best route to go is either for a rescue or a breeder's dog being retired. Good luck, please keep us posted. I really hope you find just the girl you're looking for![/B]



Would you happen to have the breeder's name??? and her contact info???


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Are you welling to agree to a spay/neuter contract?


----------



## alimaciel (Oct 27, 2007)

> Are you welling to agree to a spay/neuter contract?[/B]


Absolutely! I belibe spaying is the responsible and right thing to do!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=460559
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! Most responsible breeders would ask you to agree to that clause, so use that as one of your "tests" when speaking to breeders. However, most if not all would already have this in their contract for their pet quality puppies.

I wish you the best of luck and dont give up. I second the rescue option. There are so many that needs love and a good home.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ok.. i'm gonna go out on a limb here and tell you, that if you can only afford a puppy in that price range, then i would save up to buy a dog with a decent pedigree from a reputable breeder who knows their lines and breeds out health issues.

the only reason i say this is because i have a poorly bred malt myself, who has some serious and costly health issues which all became apparent after 1 year of age. 
i did not do my homework when it came to buying my massimo, and i have to say now, that we are paying dearly for it. 
as much as love massimo, having a chronically ill dog isn't something i would wish upon anyone... thank goodness i can afford his long term vet care.

when it came to adding a second malt to my family, let me tell you, i did as much research as possible before getting her. i went to a reputable breeder and found exactly what i was looking for. mini's gorgeous, and most importantly, so far she's healthy.

i'm not telling you this to be snobbish. i'm telling you this so you can be spared from the same heartache i go through.
what would you do if your dog became ill? would you be able to afford the necessary vet care?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> ok.. i'm gonna go out on a limb here and tell you, that if you can only afford a puppy in that price range, then i would save up to buy a dog with a decent pedigree from a reputable breeder who knows their lines and breeds out health issues.
> 
> the only reason i say this is because i have a poorly bred malt myself, who has some serious and costly health issues which all became apparent after 1 year of age.
> i did not do my homework when it came to buying my massimo, and i have to say now, that we are paying dearly for it.
> ...


You may have been going out on a limb but I agree with you 110%. I am going to post two links here of what has been going on with one of my little one's that I rescued. And I do not even want to talk about the cost. 

This first link happened not even two weeks ago............
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry452691

And the second just happened this past wed............ 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry459712

The heartache that I and my Ezekiel have been going through is something that I would not wish on my worst enemy. 

Please take your time, do your research and if nothing else do like has been mentioned here. Save up your money and get a baby from a breeder that knows her bloodlines and has bred out any health issues. 

Best of luck to you in your search. You have come to a wonderful place to help you along the way.


----------

